# Cordless finish nailers?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine is 2 gals!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> Mine is 2 gals!


 

This is what I have, but it is red and says Husky...but they litterally are the same.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=0NKkTdHmIsbLgQe3ltWgCg&ved=0CFgQ8wIwAA#

Watch CL and ebay, you can pick these up cheap. When you get it, drain the oil and replace it with Mobil 1 10w-30.

I have run the hell out of mine by using it for more then just nail guns:w00t::w00t::w00t:... she is still going today. It puts out a respecatable amount of CFM and hangs with my Paslode PF350 just fine for small framing jobs. I also used it to roof a buddies house...powered the single roof nailer with ease.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I also have to add that I put a better air filter/silencer on mine...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a pretty nice deal...

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...googlebase-_-D25X-_-202070730&locStoreNum=962










Just remember most, if not all compressors need to break in when you buy them. Fill them with oil, open up the tank drain and plug the unit in. Let it run for however long the manual says. Mine was 10 or 15 minutes. After that, I changed the oil out to Mobil 1 10w-30, ran it for a few min, drained and re-filled with new Mobil 1 10w-30.... The lighter weight synth oil helps the unit run cooler and start up easier in cold weather.


----------



## charliel49 (Apr 13, 2011)

I Use nail guns all the time. I have the dewalt 16g cordless angled finish nailer and have been using it for over 5 yrs, only gripe its heavy. Have blown through 2 paslode 18g in the past 4 yrs, not a fan. Just acquired the senco fusion 15 guage and it is spectacular but expensive and if you use it alot you need another battery. Now the pinner problem my 23g needs air and i didn't want to carry around a pancake so I came up with this rig. A firefighters SCBA tank 4000psi. High pressure tho low pressure regulator and some hose in a bag. A 45 minuet cylinder lasts for thousands of nails. I got lucky and found a regulator on ebay for $50 that attaches to the tank. You can also do this with scuba tank. Works great for me. Will post a pick if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

I absolutely love the paslode guns over air tools. They're all I own anymore, I've got duplicates of the 16 angled, 18 gauge, framer, and pp guns. These tools are also used primarily in new construction. Some people think its crazy but it kicks ass not having to trip over hoses and having to listen to compressors.

The only drawback is you have to keep them clean and properly maintained.

Since there seems to be some hate for paslode on here I'll buy all the guns people are frustrated with and want to get rid of.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jamesdc said:


> Since there seems to be some hate for paslode on here I'll buy all the guns people are frustrated with and want to get rid of.:laughing:


I have a standing offer of $50 for every Paslode Impulse gun that any member wants to get rid of. Must be complete and in reasonable working order.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought a DeWalt 18g cordless nailer a little after Christmas (thanks to Christmas gift certificates :thumbup and I'm super happy with it. 

With my line of work I frequently do one or two room trim installs or reinstalls and this makes my life a lot better without lugging a compressor. Not to mention the customers really appreciate not listening to my compressor going off. 

I have done a few full house installs and the nailer has kept up pretty well. It does the leave the odd nail out, but not any worse than would be expected with an air set up.

My two complaints are that it comes with only one battery, and it is limited in tight areas. I really notice it when nailing under toe kicks etc.

Over all, I give it 8/10


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

smuhhh said:


> I bought a DeWalt 18g cordless nailer a little after Christmas (thanks to Christmas gift certificates :thumbup and I'm super happy with it.
> 
> With my line of work I frequently do one or two room trim installs or reinstalls and this makes my life a lot better without lugging a compressor. Not to mention the customers really appreciate not listening to my compressor going off.
> 
> ...


 
I am sure its great, but you can't hang doors with 18 awg nails.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I am sure its great, but you can't hang doors with 18 awg nails.


In my honest opinion you can't hang a door with anything less than 2-1/2" screws. I would never nail my doors. I know opinions vary though. :no:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

smuhhh said:


> In my honest opinion you can't hang a door with anything less than 2-1/2" screws. I would never nail my doors. I know opinions vary though. :no:


 
I hang hollow core doors with just the casings at time. :thumbsup: So some 16 awg nails shot into shims and the trimmer stud are plenty for that. IMO


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I've always screwed my doors. I know when I was a young hot head and I got mad I slammed doors. :whistling


----------



## jonbuilder (Apr 22, 2011)

cool~!


----------

